# Big Brother



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes it's started again









The 710 is watching it, just poped down to have a glimps at the weirdo's! Some nice looking girls in there have you seen the one in the nurses outfit?









Not so sure how the asian transvestite is going to cope though!









pure crap at it's worse, the mrs will be hooked for weeks!

Good on yer CH4 for keeping the other half out of my way for a few weeks!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I watched it too









Some right ones in there










That Northern bird is straight out of Viz


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just like my mrs eh Jase


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Shorty watched it.























I see people like this every day and sadly, I have to talk to them.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bag o' ***** as always.

I haven't even seen it btw.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thankfully I managed to avoid it. With any look I'll manage to avoid it for the rest of my life.

Total and utter crap with no redeeming features at all, save that it keeps the chavs off the street for a little while each night.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very good george.

Bad news is E4 now available on free view which we have in the bedroom!!!









Guess whats gonna be on every bloody night for weeks!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You have my sympathy mate.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> very good george.
> 
> Bad news is E4 now available on free view which we have in the bedroom!!!
> 
> ...


No wouldnt stand for it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

`BB` and _`Reality`_ tv progammes are IMO complete and utter









Same for soaps









Caroline agrees but wouldn`t use such language


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Just like my mrs eh Jase



















No way!!! Mels nice


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Big Brothel, eh? No thanks, I'd rather browse the watch forums instead.


----------

